# Cannon AE-1 Programable 35mm



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

I have a 70's era Cannon AE1 35 mm film camera an a bunch of high dollar lenses. Does anyone know of a digital camera that might be able to be adapted to work with these lenses. They are all cannon mount for the AE1.
Film cameras and lenses pretty much obsolete. Thanks


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

I believe I read that there is an adapter that will work on the lenses, but that you lose autofocus. Let me check.


P.S. I just sold a non-working AE-1 on Ebay and got $70.


----------



## camowag (Aug 25, 2005)

Postman said:


> I have a 70's era Cannon AE1 35 mm film camera an a bunch of high dollar lenses. Does anyone know of a digital camera that might be able to be adapted to work with these lenses. They are all cannon mount for the AE1.
> Film cameras and lenses pretty much obsolete. Thanks


Houston Camera Exchange, might give you $100.00 for all.


----------

